

Show HN: DataRake – Search and download CrunchBase companies contacts - okeumeni
http://www.datarake.com/search.aspx?_d=7848d5cc-7e4d-41b3-b3c8-3f5e7c041e7a

======
minimaxir
You really, really need to proofread your copy.

[http://www.datarake.com/faq.aspx](http://www.datarake.com/faq.aspx)

~~~
okeumeni
We will definitely take some time to do that. Thanks.

------
grimtrigger
Pretty cool. Thanks! Could you make the URL clickable? And moving it to the
search results instead of the inner page would be useful.

~~~
okeumeni
Good idea we'll see how to make that work.

------
okeumeni
We have been uploading data from various sources, mostly Data.gov. Please let
us know any public dataset you will like us to index.

